# Mortal Kombat: Schaut euch die ersten sieben Minuten des Films an



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. April 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Mortal Kombat: Schaut euch die ersten sieben Minuten des Films an* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Mortal Kombat: Schaut euch die ersten sieben Minuten des Films an*


----------



## Hannesjooo (22. April 2021)

Jawoll, endlich ein Mortal Kombat Film den man auch so nennen kann.
Ich bin schon sehr sehr hot auf den Movie.


----------



## Dougy1st (22. April 2021)

Nice! Hoffentlich im Kino möglich! Nur dort wird es richtig geil sein!


----------



## P2063 (22. April 2021)

Dougy1st schrieb:


> Nice! Hoffentlich im Kino möglich! Nur dort wird es richtig geil sein!


Dinge die ich nicht vermisse: Klebriger Teppich, klingelnde Handys, ständig irgendwas tratschende Sitznachbarn und Deppen die mit Popcorn werfen. Kann von mir aus direkt ins Streaming kommen.


----------



## soulstyle (22. April 2021)

Richtig spannender und fesselnder Film.


----------



## RyzA (22. April 2021)

Die anderen Mortal Kombat Filme fand ich schlecht. Aber das hier sieht deutlich besser aus.

Wie heisst der Schauspieler eigentlich nochmal? Der hat doch auch in "The Last Samurai" mitgespielt.

Edit: Nein, habe ich verwechselt. Woher kenne ich den denn?

*Edit2:* Hiroyuki Sanada kannte ich u.a. aus "The Ring" und "Sunshine". Guter Schauspieler.


----------



## oldserver84 (22. April 2021)

Das ist mal ein geiler "Trailer"  Ich hab jetzt wirklich Bock drauf


----------



## Hannesjooo (22. April 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die anderen Mortal Kombat Filme fand ich schlecht. Aber das hier sieht deutlich besser aus.


Wirklich, ich meine der Rotz aus den 90ern hatte zwar den Scharm eines Trashfilms
aber wirkt heute iwie... ne


RyzA schrieb:


> Wie heisst der Schauspieler eigentlich nochmal? Der hat doch auch in "The Last Samurai" mitgespielt.


Ja er war dabei, war der Samurai der Tom erst töten wollte gegen den Tom immer 
stärker im Aikido (Stockschwertkampf..?)wurde. 
Auch hatte der im 47 Ronin eine tragende Rolle. War auch in der Serie Lost und
ich meine noch in Wolverine in Japan... werde alt.
Ringo is nicht so mein Genre...
Aber klar neben Ken Watanabe einer der bekanntesten Japanischen Stars


----------



## Karotte81 (22. April 2021)

P2063 schrieb:


> Dinge die ich nicht vermisse: Klebriger Teppich, klingelnde Handys, ständig irgendwas tratschende Sitznachbarn und Deppen die mit Popcorn werfen. Kann von mir aus direkt ins Streaming kommen.


Du hast die Leute vergessen, die bei jedem noch so dümmlichen Witz rumgackern. Glaub mein letzter Film war Django Unchained, da wurde bei jeder spitzzüngigen Bemerkung vom Waltz losgegröhlt ...

Aber es ist wie mit Multiplayer Games: Andere Menschen können das Erlebnis verbessern, in der Regel versauen sie es einem aber nur. 

Mein Heimkino zuhause ist mir auch 1000x lieber.


----------



## Dougy1st (22. April 2021)

P2063 schrieb:


> Dinge die ich nicht vermisse: Klebriger Teppich, klingelnde Handys, ständig irgendwas tratschende Sitznachbarn und Deppen die mit Popcorn werfen. Kann von mir aus direkt ins Streaming kommen.


tja, Dinge die ich vermisse; 140 qm2 Leinwand... Dolby Atmos (und zwar richtiges mit 80 Lautsprechern).. geiles Popcorn und coole Filmvorschau.. und natürlich die Gesellschaft von Freunden!


----------



## Amigo (22. April 2021)

Manche Leute haben scheinbar nur Asis in der Stadt... da will man nicht mal mehr ins Kino, WTF? 
Naja, dank unserer Politik kann man sich das eh abschminken... nicht mal zu 25% gefüllt mit Hygenekonzept und Belüftung etc. dürfen die Kinos öffnen... böse Aerosole!


----------



## theeagle61 (22. April 2021)

Ich geh mit meiner Frau wenn überhaupt in die spätvorstellung, da ist der Saal noch leer und man kann es so besser genießen. Kino macht defintiv noch Spaß, Nachos mit Käse und Peperoni, 0,5l Mineralwasser und dazu noch süßer Popcorn, zu Geil  Klar kann man es auch Zuhause schön gemütlich machen und genießen, aber bei bestimmten Filmen muss es immer noch Kino sein. Jeder wie er mag


----------



## SilentHunter (22. April 2021)

theeagle61 schrieb:


> Ich geh mit meiner Frau wenn überhaupt in die spätvorstellung, da ist der Saal noch leer und man kann es so besser genießen. Kino macht defintiv noch Spaß, Nachos mit Käse und Peperoni, 0,5l Mineralwasser und dazu noch süßer Popcorn, zu Geil  Klar kann man es auch Zuhause schön gemütlich machen und genießen, aber bei bestimmten Filmen muss es immer noch Kino sein. Jeder wie er mag


Zuckerpopkorn ist bei mir out gesalzen muss es sein. Dazu ein kühles blondes vorweg und zwischen nach gerne auch 2 Eis. Schön wars als es noch humane Preise und keine homecinema alternative gab.

Grosse Leinwand und bombast Beschallung sind grossartig nicht falsch verstehen aber ich bin mit zunehmenden Alter einfach immer weniger kompromissbereit was das immer nervigere restliche Publikum angeht. Da gehts mir dann so ähnlich wie es @P2063 schon so gut ausgeführt hat.

Letzter Kinofilm war SW Rough One leider die Version in beschissenem 3D. Das war dann auch der Auslöser zu Hause aufzurüsten ohne 3D.


----------



## leadustin (22. April 2021)

Ich sag nur: "get over here"


----------



## soulstyle (22. April 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die anderen Mortal Kombat Filme fand ich schlecht. Aber das hier sieht deutlich besser aus.
> 
> Wie heisst der Schauspieler eigentlich nochmal? Der hat doch auch in "The Last Samurai" mitgespielt.
> 
> ...


Der hat z.B bei 47 Ronin mitgespielt. (Mit Keanu Reeves)
Übrigens ist sehr sehenswert der Film.
Bei 2Min 49sek ist er zu sehen.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ffmSFNEG6pM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (22. April 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Der hat z.B bei 47 Ronin mitgespielt. (Mit Keanu Reeves)
> Übrigens ist sehr sehenswert der Film.


Habe ich bisher zweimal gesehen. Aber finde ihn nur mittelmäßig. 
Da finde ich "The Last Samurai" deutlich besser. Wobei der ja ganz ohne Fantasy-Elemente ist.


----------



## soulstyle (22. April 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Habe ich bisher zweimal gesehen. Aber finde ihn nur mittelmäßig.
> Da finde ich "The Last Samurai" deutlich besser. Wobei der ja ganz ohne Fantasy-Elemente ist.


Ja, ist auch ein guter Film!


----------



## Luebke82 (23. April 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Der hat z.B bei 47 Ronin mitgespielt. (Mit Keanu Reeves)
> Übrigens ist sehr sehenswert der Film.
> Bei 2Min 49sek ist er zu sehen.
> 
> ...


Hatte ich gestern erst geschaut. War ganz nett. Freue mich auf Mortal Kombat. Bin auch ein riesen Fan vom ersten Originalfilm. Teil zwei war aber wirklich Murks dann leider.


----------



## Albatros1 (23. April 2021)

--


----------



## JoM79 (23. April 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Na ja, wer Brutalität mag.


Noch nie Mortal Kombat gespielt?


----------



## mcmrc1 (23. April 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Na ja, wer Brutalität mag.


Der mag Mortal Kombat ^^

ENDLICH mal ein würdiger MK Film !!!!! Hype des ergrauens plus ist über LVL 9000!!!!! ^^ Sry der musste sein


----------



## soulstyle (23. April 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Noch nie Mortal Kombat gespielt?


Ich sogar früher in der Spielhalle


----------



## RyzA (23. April 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Ich sogar früher in der Spielhalle


Ich habe Mortal Kombat damals das erste mal auf dem Super NES gespielt.


----------



## JoM79 (23. April 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Ich sogar früher in der Spielhalle


Bei mir war es an der Kartbahn, schön am Automaten.


----------

